# Guinea pig head twitch?



## Mariena (Jul 24, 2015)

I recently got a guinea pig he has now been with me for 4 days and just today he started to twitch his head.. And sometimes he jumps with it and sometimes he doesn't.. Also he still hasn't really made much noises. What does this all mean??


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Twitching his head and jumping with it is popcorning. They do this when they are happy. Have a look at this youtube video, is he doing the same as this one?


----------

